
Apple says it has no interest in buying TikTok - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tiktok-apple/apple-says-it-has-no-interest-in-buying-tiktok-idUSKCN250259
======
JMTQp8lwXL
It would go against Apple's privacy brand to move into social. Consequently,
no surprise here.

If Apple could have a privacy-minded social network, it certainly would be an
interesting proposition. Why not compete with Facebook?

~~~
mytailorisrich
China is also one of the largest markets, if not their largest market. Buying
tiktok or going into social media, especially now, would be a huge headache
for them for no obvious benefit.

